# wanted: On-one Mungo bars



## urbanfatboy (20 Oct 2008)

about £20 or swap for brand new SDG I-beam carbon seatpost


----------



## domtyler (20 Oct 2008)

I have a spare set of Mungo bars and would welcome a trade for your seatpost urbanfatboy. Is it from a standard road bike?


----------



## urbanfatboy (21 Oct 2008)

Excellent. I bought it from On-one, it was meant for my inbred. But i really don't need carbon or I-Beam. If you have a 'bog standard' seat post you could throw in as well, i mean just functional, nothing expensive or fancy, that would be great. 
The post is completely new and unused, changed my mind once it arrived.

We got a deal?


shoulda said, it's 300mm


----------



## urbanfatboy (22 Oct 2008)

what's the word?


----------

